# Twitches in uterus !! 5 dpo



## Jakkiw2

Hi Ladies, 

Just wondering if any of you felt uterine twiches (like an eye twich) 

Im 5 dpo trying for 2.5yrs and never felt this in any of my 4 pregnancies.

Im getting major twiching in the same place but they are not painful.

Thanks in advance

Jakki


----------



## first4j

I have been feeling that on and off 5 dpo and 6 dpo in one specific spot just above my pubic bone. From googling it there was women who described exactly that and were pregnant. Hopefully it is related! I had a huge temp drop today at 7 dpo (implantation???) Which I have never had in any cycle... Hopefully this is our month!!!!!!


----------



## Jakkiw2

Thank you for replying fx we get our BFPS this month. If I do I will repost on this thread x


----------



## Moorebetter

GL Ladies!!! Ive been feeling the same way, please keep us updated


----------



## Hopefulmaybe

5 DPO and having those same strange little twitches...had them starting yesterday. And a little crampy on right side earlier...lets hope!! :)


----------



## first4j

I am interested to see what happens! I will definitely update!


----------



## sg0720

question...this might sound silly but how do you know your having pain in your uterus...i thought the uterus was behind the bladder...ive seen this alot but i wouldnt even be able to point to my uterus:blush: lol


----------



## agreeksmom

same also when i have to pee the pelvic region gets hard


----------



## Moorebetter

I'm kinda feeling bloated now


----------



## Moorebetter

anyone?


----------



## first4j

Still kinda crampy on and off. Had one really crampy day which was very odd for me. My boobs are very sore and i have a very strange chart. My post o temps are usually pretty flat. They are all over the place this month. Time is going sooo slow lol


----------



## Jakkiw2

Well im now 7 dpo, and ive been feeling crampy, and got sore boobs ooooooooohhhh. very bloated yesterday and when i bit into an apple I could taste Diesel .....?? 

Will be testing at 9 dpo :)


----------



## Moorebetter

gl!!


----------



## Jakkiw2

Testing 2 morro boobs are excrutiating and ive been like a psycho bitch all day - could be the clomid though. xx

When you testing moorebetter ? x


----------



## binksmommy

I get those twinges every Month :(

And yes Clomid can make "symptoms" even crazier!!


----------



## Moorebetter

im testing monday I think ;) I have had little bitty cramps and my nipples hurt!! I got my 21 day bloods back today and Im feeling a bit down... so we will see!!!

pelase keep this updated!!!!


----------



## Jakkiw2

Well 8dpo and I took a frer . I realise this is mega for some but I always get a bfp on 9dpo (must have short tubes)..... Well I saw a mega faint line... As a champion line spotter i can just see it and no more ( well it is only 8dpo


Will test tomorrow, not counting my chicks and all that ...


----------



## Moorebetter

wow!!!!! great!!!! are you still feeling the cramps?? I havent felt any really today but my nips are very sens. 

did you do your 21cd bloods this month?


----------



## meggie314

keep us posted i made a similar post i kind of experianced this yesterday but with slight spotting??/


----------



## Moorebetter

*meggie314* whoa thats sound promising!!


----------



## Jakkiw2

Will do ladies, my Boobs Feel as if they are aching but twinging has stopped and is replaced with the odd suttle cramp ....

Because I'm from Scotland we don't always get 21 day bloods .. crazy I know x


----------



## meggie314

Moorebetter said:


> *meggie314* whoa thats sound promising!!

i sure hope so. I am in a good place in my life right now and it would be the perfect time to bring a baby into the world. im keeping my fx. because of my irregular cycles idk when to test i think ima try testing on monday next week!


----------



## Jakkiw2

Well at 9 dpo ...... Theres two lines ... Granted ones very faint but i willing to accept that's its extremely early on.... It was slightly darker than yesterday and more defined..... I hope that twiches in the uterus is a sigh of implantaton for u all xx


----------



## Melvie

Hi everyone,
Can I join you in ur wait? I'm 9 DPO today and driving myself insane, with no one to talk to. DH is away and I can't talk to my friend as we decided not to tell anyone, so I find myself going from hopeful to depressed in the same day!!!

I've been having a bunch of "signs" and tested and BFN, I go from being sure I am pregnant to being convinced I'm mentally provoking these symptoms. 

Yesterday I went as far as gagging when I had to eat my mushrooms (my fav) and now Im just mad at myself for convincing myself that meant anything 

Not sure any of this makes any sense but thanks for letting me vent... 

Baby dust to all of u


----------



## first4j

Jakkiw2 said:


> Well at 9 dpo ...... Theres two lines ... Granted ones very faint but i willing to accept that's its extremely early on.... It was slightly darker than yesterday and more defined..... I hope that twiches in the uterus is a sigh of implantaton for u all xx


Yay congrats!!!!!! :happydance:

Yes I wouldnt think it would be dark yet... the fact its darker is great!

Im 11 dpo today but not testing till 13 dpo.


----------



## first4j

Good luck Melvie!

Vent away. I know what you mean I think we all do that! Go through getting our hopes up and then thinking we arent off and on durring the 2 ww. 


Keep us posted!


----------



## LittleLady04

Hi Ladies, can I join you too. I am unsure how many dpo I am, it could be anything between 5dpo and 9dpo. I have been really crampy the last few days and my sense of smell has changed too. I am trying to not test till next Sunday as I have got a very important week ahead of me.

Congratulations Jakkiw2, wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :flower:


----------



## Melvie

Thank you 4j, it's nice to know we can talk to people without feeling crazy obsessive.

When are u all testing? I'm try not to, but somehow I have no will power. I'm sure I'll be testing everyday until something happens.

Congratulations on your BFP jakkiw2. Wish u happy and healthy pregnancy


----------



## LittleLady04

I caved and tested this afternoon, I got a negative HPT but I got a positive OPK. Anyone know what this means or have experienced this??


----------



## Moorebetter

Anymore news Jakkiw?


----------



## Lyanhalia

I had this same feeling last night!! So strange, but my fingers are crossed!
Baby dust to you all! :dust::dust:


----------



## KittenCoco

I've been getting minor twitches on my right side. I'm not sure how many days I am DPO though... - I think it might be 7. I've gotten BFN on crappy internet cheapies - I know too early to be testing but can't help myself...


----------



## MissChristine

this may sound really strange but I have an almost "burning" sensation in my uterus/lower ab...


----------



## Chcltbnny

Hi ladies, 

Could I join you?

Alittle about me: One week down on my 2ww, I am 9 DPO after my IUIs. I decided not to symptom track or chart my temp this time because I obsessed over it the first go round. I have gotten twig here and there in the last couple days. My breast are a little sensitive but not overly. 

I have a gyno appt on Tues and my blood test with my RE scheduled on Thursday. Hopefully one of them gives me good news. 

Baby dust and fx'd cross for everyone!


----------



## first4j

I am testing either tomorrow or Monday. Going to try to wait till Monday. 

What about you??

I am 11 dpo right now. Happy I have made it this long without testing. Right now I feel exhausted and my boobs are huge and achey. Popping out of my bra and very round. They look like I had a boob job lol. 

So far we are 1 BFP in this thread and AF hasn't gotten anyone yet!

Fx'd for everyone!!!!!


----------



## sharnw

Hi, 
I scrolled through threads and seen this one, 
GL!! :D :D


----------



## Moorebetter

Anyone have any twitches?????


----------



## sharnw

Im actually 5dpo today and no twitches :(


----------



## Jakkiw2

Moorebetter said:


> Anymore news Jakkiw?

Hi !!

Im definately Pregnant , YAY !!


Its kind of hard to get excited because of my previous losses... But im trying everyday to think positive xx


----------



## Moorebetter

Whoa!!!!!!!! Awesome!!! Congrats!! 

Anymore signs?


----------



## Chcltbnny

Jakkiw2 said:


> Moorebetter said:
> 
> 
> Anymore news Jakkiw?
> 
> Hi !!
> 
> Im definately Pregnant , YAY !!
> 
> 
> Its kind of hard to get excited because of my previous losses... But im trying everyday to think positive xxClick to expand...

Congrats! I truly understand how you feel. I am trying to not worry how I will feel once I get my positive seeing how I have had losses. Just be positive and think about holding that darling baby that you are growing. Do not think of what happen in the past. Only the future. 

I am sooo happy for you!


----------



## Jakkiw2

Chcltbnny said:


> Jakkiw2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moorebetter said:
> 
> 
> Anymore news Jakkiw?
> 
> Hi !!
> 
> Im definately Pregnant , YAY !!
> 
> 
> Its kind of hard to get excited because of my previous losses... But im trying everyday to think positive xxClick to expand...
> 
> Congrats! I truly understand how you feel. I am trying to not worry how I will feel once I get my positive seeing how I have had losses. Just be positive and think about holding that darling baby that you are growing. Do not think of what happen in the past. Only the future.
> 
> I am sooo happy for you!Click to expand...


Thank you, you made me cry x


Right cmon Ladies lets see those BFPs come in x


----------



## Chcltbnny

Had a urine test yesterday at annual gyn appt and it was BFN. Nurse said it was not reliable for early pregnancies and since it was not FMU. Have my betas in the AM but not feeling like this is my month. 

We'll see in the morning! Have a Happy Fourth!


----------



## Chcltbnny

AF caught me tonight. Not my month. *Sigh*


----------



## DanielleRae

Iv been having twitchs in my lower abdomen as well, i am 6dpo.. i have read that it is a common sign although im afraid to read into it to much as i dont want to be disappointed. Im thinking we could experience twitching before AF too although im hoping different.


----------



## sharnw

I had a nervous and tickling feeling in my lower tummy from 5 dpo and onwards and 
got my :bfp: at 9 dpo


----------



## 2wanting3

hi all can i jump in here to a litle info on me

im 26 oh is 31 we are ttc baby no3

i am seven dpo today but when i was 5dpo early hours of the morning i was just
getting into bed and i got this pinching in my lower abdomen
it only lasted around 3-5 mins and then it was gone

i have to say im really hoping this could be our month as we have benn ttc no3 since 2008 

we did concieve in april 2010 but it ended in mc at 6wks
we also conceived in may last year(my bday bfp)but that to ended in a mmc at 12wks

i have a short lupheal phase so i only ever get 25 days maybe 26 in a month today is day 22 so i will start the testing 2moro

thanks for reading my yapping on girlies xxx


----------



## laurabe

I am 5DPO and been having twinges on my right side all afternoon! Not usually one for sympton spotting but these twinges are unusual for me..


----------



## Bluebrrymfn

I have started having a twitching/slight crampy feeling in the same spot all day. Bfn in may, waited til july to try again. Short cycles, 25 day avg. Really going this is the month


----------

